# Scary Movie 4 ou la pub gratuite pour l'ipod



## romain31000 (28 Avril 2006)

Je viens de voir la bande annonce de ce film qui m'a l'air aussi débile que les trois premiers, et la première chose que j'ai vu c'est un énorme ipod(tripod dans le film).
http://www.allocine.fr/film/video_gen_cfilm=52500.html
vous verrez par vous même, en fait le tripod se transforme en vilain alien.Y'a une réplique bien trouvé "y'en a(des tripod) dans toutes les grandes villes"....


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

Ah je savais bien que quelqu'un allait parler de ça tout de même  

Visiblement l'iPod est tellement rentré dans les m&#339;urs qu'il inspire même les cinéastes. Je ne trouve pas que cela soit négatif, même si de méchants aliens sortent de l'iPod géant. Ceci dit, par soucis d'équité, ils devraient aussi utiliser d'autres lecteurs MP3 comme vaisseau de transport d'aliens 

Je suis déjà dehors


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

pub gratuite ... je pencherai plutôt pour le placement de produit !!
même si les auteurs en ont fait vraiment ce qu'ils voulaient ... du produit!


----------



## trevise (2 Mai 2006)

Je pense aussi que la pub n'est pas gratuite. Dans Inside man, il y a aussi :
- un écran Apple bien visible sur le bureau de Jodie Foster
- un Ipod filmé en gros plans

ça ne peut pas être une coïncidence...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mai 2006)

Ben surtout, l'iPod est tellement devenu *LE* truc technologique que tout le monde connait... 

C'est po d'la pub j'pense, mais ils ont pris un truc que tout le monde reconnaîtrait


----------



## leza007 (7 Mai 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben surtout, l'iPod est tellement devenu *LE* truc technologique que tout le monde connait...


... et qui nous tuera *TOUS*???:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mai 2006)

Clur ! C'est un complot mondial fomenté par des aliens intégristes musulmans terroristes !  

_Ca semble évident voyons ! _


----------



## jedimaster (7 Mai 2006)

On m'a dit que le film les chevaliers du ciel est aussi une vitrine pour montrer les produits Apple. D'ailleurs un de mes amis, qui a vu le film, et qui de plus déteste les macs      , a trouvé cela exagéré. est ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer cela, car moi je ne l'ai pas vu (d'ailleurs j'ai bien fait car il me paraissait super nul)?


----------



## mikoo (7 Mai 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben surtout, l'iPod est tellement devenu *LE* truc technologique que tout le monde connait...



après le *tam-tam*...


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mai 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> après le *tam-tam*...




Ca c'est quasiment de la relique


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la bande annonce de ce film qui m'a l'air aussi débile que les trois premiers, et la première chose que j'ai vu c'est un énorme ipod(tripod dans le film).
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/video_gen_cfilm=52500.html
> vous verrez par vous même, en fait le tripod se transforme en vilain alien.Y'a une réplique bien trouvé "y'en a(des tripod) dans toutes les grandes villes"....



 C'est pas plutôt pour faire écho au problème du niveau sonore maximum possible sur les ipod ce passage du trailer? 



En fait, c'est pas de la pub l'ipod mais pour les Oto Rhino Laryngologues.


----------



## [cedric_2b] (7 Mai 2006)

En ce qui concerne "les chevaliers du ciel", je les vu a ça sorti au cinéma, et je me rapelle d'une des soitisante pub pour apple : un des pilote est surnomé iPod, car il est le premier pilote qui ecoute un baladeur en vol . Bien sure, il l'appel souvent par ce surnom, et on a même le droit a un plan sur ce fameux baladeur, qui est tout simplement un ipod mini vert !! 
Apres je me rapelle plus trop d'autre pub apple !  
PS : "jedimaster", je ne connait pas tes gout cinématographique, mais pour un film français  (d'action), je les trouvé bien tourné, il y a des bonne prise de vue en vol ... ect
Voila c'étais pour repondre au message de "jedimaster"   
Ced.


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je pense aussi que la pub n'est pas gratuite. Dans Inside man, il y a aussi :
> - un écran Apple bien visible sur le bureau de Jodie Foster
> - un Ipod filmé en gros plans
> 
> ça ne peut pas être une coïncidence...


Dans le cas d'Inside Man, c'est Apple qui place ses produits dans les films. 
D'après l'article paru dans Challenges, à l'occasion des trentes ans d'Apple, la pomme place ses produits, Macs ou Ipods, 75 fois par an en moyenne dans des films ou des séries.
Cela sert de publicité à la marque et existe de plus en plus pour financer les films ou les séries. Destination finale 3, comprend par exemple de la publicité pour un iPod et une PSP.

24 heures chrono dont je suis fan  est un moyen d'exposition très apprécié pour les marques informatiques.
Apple avait placé pas mal de ses produits dans la première saison (Power Mac G5 et PowerBook à la CTU, iBook dans la chambre de Kim etc...), Dell a contré dans la deuxième et la troisième avec toujours quelques Macs et finalement c'est HP qui fait maintenant sa pub dans les saisons 4 et 5. (Malgré quelques apparitions sympatique de Macs dans la saison 5: Imac dans le bureau de Palmer et Cinema Display dans celui de Henderson pour les connaisseurs )
Ca devient donc même une guerre des marques pour placer au mieu leurs produits dans les meilleurs films ou séries.

Mais dans le cas de Scary Movie 4, je ne pense pas que ce soit Apple qui place son iPod dans le film mais les réalisateurs qui ont voulu surfé sur la vague du moment (ne pas oublié que Scary Movie est une parodie)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2006)

Dans la série "Préjudices" diffusée actuellement sur France 2, il y a aussi du Mac. Un iMac G5 ou Intel sur le bureau du juge. Quand on connaît les problèmes de moyens de la justice en France, c'est rassurant de voir qu'ils peuvent se payer des iMac. :love:


----------



## arcank (8 Mai 2006)

Il y a aussi Les Experts Manhattan, où y'en a quelques uns.
Sinon, il y a quasiment que de ça dans *Veronica Mars* (énoooorme, au passage ... ), où elle trimballe son PB partout, avec plein de screencasts de Mac OS X. 
C'est un vrai bonheur de voir de vrais ordinateurs.  En plus, c'est dans une ville de Californie, repère de grosses fortunes, donc ça fait plus crédible. 
Attention, je dis pas que Mac, c'est que pour la upper-class, mais quand même ... ça aide 

Arcank


----------



## trevise (9 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "Préjudices" diffusée actuellement sur France 2, il y a aussi du Mac. Un iMac G5 ou Intel sur le bureau du juge. Quand on connaît les problèmes de moyens de la justice en France, c'est rassurant de voir qu'ils peuvent se payer des iMac. :love:



Clair, il n'y a pas d'Imac au marché public du Ministère de la Justice. Il ya des Powermacs et des écrans (30", rahhhh lovely !), mais ils sont reservés aux services de com'. Bref encore une série très bien documentée


----------



## leza007 (10 Mai 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est un hasard ou pas mais j'ai remarqué que dans la plupart des séries télévisées américaines ils utilisaient des macs ... 
serait ce parce que je suis encore un nioub que je fais attention à ce point ou juste pour dire chaque trente secondes à mes potes "regarde regarde même l'inspecteur gadget il a un apple preuve qu'on est les plus fort   .."
euh ... rassurez moi je vire pas parano là ... si ?? pire geek peut être ??
maman ...


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2006)

l'iPOD dans Scary4 c'est clairement du placement de produit... d'ailleurs les bandes annonces sont "sponsorisées" par Apple+iPod


----------



## Souvaroff (11 Mai 2006)

Regardez sur la serie CSI Miami & CSI Las vegas des Mac partout dans leurs labos  
En revanche j'ai xyeutté un peu sur CSI NY, & ce sont que des Dell  

Alors? pub ou pas pub? a LV ils ont aussi de l'apple dans tout leur labos? & pas a NY?   
& Il y a bcp de series & films, ou dès qu'il y a un ordi (biensouvent un portable) on vois une pomme (ou parfois non, elle est cachée par un bout de carton collé dessus mais on reconnais bien la bête quand meme)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Regardez sur la serie CSI Miami & CSI Las vegas des Mac partout dans leurs labos
> En revanche j'ai xyeutté un peu sur CSI NY, & ce sont que des Dell



Pourtant il y a des Apple Store à New-York.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> ....Alors? pub ou pas pub? a LV ils ont aussi de l'apple dans tout leur labos? & pas a NY?
> & Il y a bcp de series & films, ou dès qu'il y a un ordi (biensouvent un portable) on vois une pomme (ou parfois non, elle est cachée par un bout de carton collé dessus mais on reconnais bien la bête quand meme)


 
Le phénomène de "placement de produits" est de plus en plus fréquent dans les films.

Le bout de carton indique qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à se mettre d'accord sur le montant des royalties....


----------



## leza007 (11 Mai 2006)

il ya aussi une interlude sur france 2 (un homme assis sur une chaise et ki a ses jambes cachées par l'ordi portable ki émet un faisceau rouge en pointillé ...  bref un peu compliqué à expliquer tel quel mais bon vous le verrez un de ces 4 sûrement )
et donc dans tout ce charabia, il ya un moment ou le laptop en question est fermé (un powerbook 17" je présume) et le logo apple n'est ni caché ni rien mais il n'apparait carrément pas !!:rateau: :rateau: 
pas de pub gratuite je présume .. mais les habitués l'auront reconnu tout de suite


----------



## jedimaster (12 Mai 2006)

il y a une scène aussi dans fight club ou l'on voit un magasin apple qui explose :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:. De plus je crois que l'explosion était bien faite mais je suis pas si sur


----------

